
Ask HN: Father vacation in New York City with my two sons 14 and 16 - andreparadis
Hi HN, 
Looking for cool stuff to do in NY later this summer (August) with my two sons (14 and 16). Places to see, eat etc., anything you would recommend that is different or less known than the typical tourist stuff. First time in NY by the way.
======
eb0la
Walk. A lot. NYC is _huge_ but it worth it. Specially if you walk through
places you can see in the movies when you return home.

I think you can kayak on the Hudson river. I could not do this (not enough
time) but I bet it might give you good memories.

Biking on central park is also great; but walk the park later.

Statue of Libery: expect to spend at least half day. Book the tickets today
and be _ahead_ of time because they have airport-like security.

Read the news (or a book) in Bryant Park. Didn't know the place existed until
we got there.

If you come from Europe and have enough time, get a bus in Port Authority and
spend one day in Washington DC to visit the Smithsonian Air and Space museum.
I guess it's a 4h bus trip, in a greyhound bus (like in the movies). Some of
them have wifi. Totally worth it.

Do not do this:

\- Make a visit ground zero on the first place. I happened to be near and it
spoiled mood for the whole day.

\- If you have tickets for music show (phantom of the opera, wicked, etc.)...
Be near the theater before the show. Near means walking distance, not 1 metro
station away because this is the _exact_ time Murphy's law will send you a
long distance train instead a local one.

\- Do not budget less than 1:30-2h from Port Authority (42th street) to La
Guardia. The Metro needs at least 1:30h. Taxis seem to be faster until there's
some kind of problem.

\- United Nations: didn't find it worth the visit altough there was quite...
hm... interesing people protesting on the front.

Hope this helps :-)

------
mast
What about The Intrepid Sea, Air & Space Museum
([https://www.intrepidmuseum.org/](https://www.intrepidmuseum.org/)). I
enjoyed it when I was in New York.

~~~
andreparadis
Seems to be a nice location too, plenty to see around the museum

------
dirktheman
If you book well ahead you can get crown access tickets to the statue of
liberty. I did it a couple of years ago and it was awesome: a nice climb up a
narrow staircase and the rangers were very cool, too.

Another tip: rent bicycles and cycle around Manhattan and Brooklyn on the
Waterfront Greenway. Not for the faint of heart since it's not entirely
finished, so you're merging with traffic at some points.

------
philangist
Take them to a standup comedy show at The Stand. Or maybe explore the Whitney
museum for a few hours.

------
cm2012
I would also ask /r/asknyc

~~~
andreparadis
Great tip

